# Not regenerating Purigen?



## Sacha (22 Dec 2014)

I use two bags of Purigen in my filter. 

They become discoloured and brown very quickly (a couple of weeks). To regenerate them so regularly is a hassle, and very expensive in terms of the amount of Prime required. 

Is Purigen any good if used without ever regenerating it? Or is it just biological media? If so, I don't need any more bio media in my filter.


----------



## pepedopolous (22 Dec 2014)

The question is how long before it needs regenerating? I've left it months before regenerating it and  must have regenerated mine many times over 2 years before I had to get new bags.


----------



## sonicninja (22 Dec 2014)

Mine became discoloured way quicker than I expected. I was recharging it far more regularly then I clear out my filter so I gave up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassWalker (22 Dec 2014)

If you don't regenerate, then it will just get consumed and end up doing nothing more. I don't think there would be much point in keeping it after that. If you're not going to regenerate then you might consider polyfilter instead, or just cheap activated carbon. Or even both e.g. pass the water through carbon first, then a smaller bit of polyfilter. You can use the polyfilter as a visual indication as to when the carbon might be exhausted.


----------



## Jose (22 Dec 2014)

You dont really need it once your filter is mature or after 4 weeks or so.


----------



## GlassWalker (22 Dec 2014)

It is nothing to do with filter maturity. For better or worse, it pulls out organic and maybe other stuff from the water, in a similar fashion to activated carbon or polyfilter.


----------



## Jose (22 Dec 2014)

GlassWalker said:


> It is nothing to do with filter maturity. For better or worse, it pulls out organic and maybe other stuff from the water, in a similar fashion to activated carbon or polyfilter.


Yes it removes some ammonia and some organics. A mature filter takes care of the ammonia and water changes take care of organics. Unless its an specific situation like the starting phase of a planted tank, tannins in the water or something like this, then its not really need.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Dec 2014)

I use it purely because it amkes my 'crystal clear' water 'gin clear' instead.  It really is awesome at water polishing.


----------



## GlassWalker (22 Dec 2014)

I've not heard of it taking ammonia before, but I was thinking more about organics and tannins in general. Even big weekly water changes don't always keep up with keeping water clear without something like this, if that is desired. Having said that, since I dislike the regeneration process I've switched to cheap activated carbon instead.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Dec 2014)

If you have wood that is still leaching tanins then skip the purigen or it will last less than a week or two. Wait until tanins subside and keep then tank clean it should last 3-6 months so no regeneration needed.
There is no substitute for the polished water that purigen gives, Period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Dec 2014)

Here is a great example what Purigen can do if this is not cleaned.....

We had a big event a little earlier where we rescaped almost all of our tanks.

After they cycled they get back on track except one. A 180L tank.

This has an Eheim Prof 3 600 filtration only with bio media and 2 bags of Purigen (total 200g).
The filter used in the earlier scape, and after the rescape we cleaned the filter but not cleaned the purigen in it. Both was dark completely.

set up nov 12

HD9A7571 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

dec 2

in the first 2 weeks we did like 10 water changes. filter clean, filter floss replacement.
and since nothing changed we added in a large UV filter if this happens for bacterial reason.
not helped.

Shots from our Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

Shots from our Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

the left tank was re-scaped the same time so there you can see how all other tanks cleaned up nicely.

at this point we were not sure if the cloudiness caused by the geotextil we used in the scape to hold the soil or something else.
opened the filted once more to check and replaced the Purigen to 2 new bags. 1 day after the replacement the water become clear

dec 16th shot after purigen replacement

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

the 2nd day it cleaed up fully. sorry for the bad iphone shot.

http://akvakertesz.hu/threads/green-aqua-fotooezoen.1587/page-152#post-230715

maybe with a matured tank you do not see that much difference, but the filter medium not works the same way for sure.
so worth that little time to clean these bags.
We usually recommend 100g per 100L with this cleaning should be in every 3 months.


----------



## Sacha (28 Dec 2014)

You see Viktor, that just makes me want to get rid of the Purigen!


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Dec 2014)

Sacha said:


> You see Viktor, that just makes me want to get rid of the Purigen!



We do use it on all of our tank and installations. It's a nice add on to any tank.
I read your first post about Prime expense on regeneration, but it does not need that much really.
If you use Clorox 1:1 then you put the bag in an open top thing and add in a cap of prime probably. 
With the open top soaking the chlor removes quickly on day 2 and you're ok for another 3 months.


----------



## Zak Rafik (28 Dec 2014)

I simply love Purigen in my filters. It polishes up the water so good that sometimes the fish in my tank look like they're floating in thin air. 
I simply keep some extra so that one bag of Purigen is always in the canister filter while the other bag is being "recharged".


----------



## pepedopolous (28 Dec 2014)

Zak Rafik said:


> I simply love Purigen in my filters. It polishes up the water so good that sometimes the fish in my tank look like they're floating in thin air.
> I simply keep some extra so that one bag of Purigen is always in the canister filter while the other bag is being "recharged".


Amen!

Purigen is a rare aquarium product that actually does what is promised and does it really well.


----------

